# Per JavaScript Internet-Verbindung prüfen ?!?



## JeromeM90 (19. Jun 2009)

*Moin@all,*

habt ihr vielleicht eine Idee, 
wie ich per JavaScript eine Internet-Verbindung prüfen kann ?
(zum Bsp. ich gebe google.de zum prüfen, ob erreichbar ist!)

Habe schon gegoogelt,
aber noch nichts brauchbares gefunden.

Bitte dies in JavaScript und NICHT PHP .

*
Danke im Vorraus!*


----------



## Gonzo17 (19. Jun 2009)

Vielleicht kannst du dir hier was abschauen.


----------



## JeromeM90 (19. Jun 2009)

Diese Seite habe ich bereits gefunden, aber wie man liest keine 100%ige Sicherheit der Überprüfung. 
PS: Es muss doch eine Lösung geben.


----------



## faetzminator (19. Jun 2009)

Muss es? Warum denn? JS ist nicht für solche Sachen gedacht.


----------



## JeromeM90 (19. Jun 2009)

Hm... kann man aber machen.
Hat noch jemand eine Idee bitte ?


----------



## Gonzo17 (19. Jun 2009)

Naja wenn du sagst, wofür du das machen möchtest, könnte das vielleicht nen Hinweis darauf geben, wie man es machen könnte. Aber so ganz allgemein scheint das nicht zu 100% zu gehen.


----------



## JeromeM90 (19. Jun 2009)

Also... ich möchte gerne das JavaScript (zum Bsp.) schaut, ob google.de erreichbar ist.
Wenn ja soller Links zulassen, wenn nein eine Nachricht (Internet ist zurzeit nicht erreichbar) ausgeben.


----------



## faetzminator (19. Jun 2009)

Was zur Hölle.... :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## JeromeM90 (19. Jun 2009)

Mein Programmierer hier meint, es wäre möglich. 
Oder habt ihr eine andere Alternative (die nicht so aufwendig ist) ?


----------



## Gonzo17 (19. Jun 2009)

JeromeM90 hat gesagt.:


> Mein Programmierer hier meint, es wäre möglich.



Wieso fragste dann nicht ihn? ^^


----------



## JeromeM90 (19. Jun 2009)

Habe ich ja ... aber ich soll mich schlau machen und meint aber das es nicht 100%ig geht.

Frage ich mal anders: "Gibt es überhaupt solch eine Lösung ?"

Wenn ja: Bitte mal beschreiben.


----------



## Noctarius (21. Jun 2009)

XMLHttpRequest nutzen um eine Verbindung zur Seite herzustellen. Wenn dies nicht funktioniert ist vermutlich keine Internetverbindung da oder der Server ist nicht erreichbar. Klarer kannst du in JS nicht testen. Mit einem Trick lässt sich sogar von HTTP nach HTTPS testen


----------



## JeromeM90 (21. Jun 2009)

Ich habe eine andere Idee.

Könntet ihr mit sagen, wie ich ein PopUp Fenster mit JavaScript mache, 
wenn ich den Link angeklickt habe und die Frage sein soll: "Internet verfügbar ?".

Also sprich eine Bestätigung ins Internet per JavaScript .

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Noctarius (21. Jun 2009)

Kannst du knicken. 99% der Leute haben nicht mal ne Idee wie sie ins Internet gehen, sprich Router, DFÜ, Kabelmodem, usw usw usw... Geschweige denn, dass die wissen ob das aktiv ist.


----------



## ice-breaker (24. Jun 2009)

das Img-Tag (Html) hat einen onError-Handler, den du bestimmt dafür nutzen könntest


----------



## JeromeM90 (29. Jun 2009)

Ich habe bereits eine andere Lösung gefunden.
Ich habe mir einfach Funktionen geschrieben, mit einer Bestätigung ins Internet .

Vielen Dank für eure Bemühungen!


----------



## Noctarius (29. Jun 2009)

Eine Bestätigung ins Internet? Oo


----------



## JeromeM90 (29. Jun 2009)

Jop ... mein Lehrer wollte das so ^^.

Ich poste mal die Funktion:


```
// Funktionen fuer Links
      function javahp() {
	      var answer = confirm("Internet verfügbar ?")
	      if (answer){
		      document.location.href = "http://java.com/de";
	      } else{}   
      }
      function javadoc() {
	        var answer = confirm("Internet verfügbar ?")
	      if (answer){
		    document.location.href = "http://java.sun.com/j2se/javadoc/";
	    }
	    else{}   
      }
      function inetonline() {
	      var online = confirm(" Internet verfügbar ? ");
	      if (online){
          document.location.href="mailto:MeineEmail@web.de";
	      } else{}
      }

<td colspan="2" align="center" class="leisteunten" style="color:black" >
<a onclick="javahp()">Java HP</a> | <a onclick="javadoc()">Java Docs</a>
</td>

<td align="center" class="leisteunten" valign="top" style="color:black"> <a onclick="inetonline()"> Email: BLABLA </a></td>
```

Meine Frage dazu:

Wie bekomme ich die Links unterstrichen ?
Mit *a:hover* { text-decoration: underline } in meiner CSS geht das nicht!

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Noctarius (29. Jun 2009)

1. du brauchst die leeren else-Blöcke nicht
2. ist das keine Überprüfung ob ein Internetzugang verfügbar sit
3. wieso 2x die selbe Funktion? wäre es nicht einfacher gewesen ein Location mitzugeben und die selbe Funktion immer wieder zu nutzen
4. irgs 

PS: 5. sei froh nicht mein Azubi zu sein *gg*


----------



## JeromeM90 (29. Jun 2009)

lol.... ich habe nie Javascript gelernt kommt hinzu ^^ ...


----------



## Noctarius (30. Jun 2009)

6. hau mal deinen Lehrer von mir


----------

